# New Recruits



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

I finally took some pictures of the long-haired girls I bought about 3 weeks ago. They are both nursing a combined litter of the piebald black one and an unrelated mouse. The piebald yellow had an older litter but I did not want a mixed-age nest so when the black one gave birth I traded the yellow's fuzzies for pinkies from another tank. None of the adults seemed to notice, thankfully.

First off, this is Samsquamch (trailer park boys reference for those that think its an odd name). Do you think she's a yellow? 









Second one is Yeti. 









This hopper, not yet named, is a cutie. Pretty sure she's a black and tan.









This one has open eyes now, I just haven't taken new pics in the last week. I have not yet decided between keeping this one or the similar-looking mouse on the left hand side of the picture below it.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all so cute


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

L.O.V.E the li'l brindle! :love1


----------

